# Pls Help - pre ww2 - 1940s Avalon ???



## michalmox (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi, I would like to know some more about these watches, but I can not find any info. Any information about the Avalon brand is here on the forum but not much.
Can they be (are) military (pillot) watches?
Thanks Michael

Some details about them:

Case Size: 38mm
Lug Width: 18mm
Mineral domed glass 
Movement diameter:23mm
Dial diameter: circa 28mms


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I would class it as "military style" with the fixed lugs - - this is to help prevent loss if the spring bars break, and you use a one piece strap or similar. Personally I would fit a "Bund" type strap to improve the size on the wrist. :yes:

The dial is similarly "military inspired", but doesn't have a 24 hour chapter, although I like the sub seconds above the six mark! Clean it up, put it on a Bund and wear and enjoy! Good luck with research on the AVALON marque. :laugh:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I have done a bit of research online with regard to Avalon watches, and the results are just scattered pieces of information insufficient to draw up any sort of history. The brand was evidently extant from at least the mid-1920s, and we find Avalon branded watches continuing into the 1950s. The watches used A. Schild movements as well as those from ETA. At some stage in its history, Avalon was a brand owned by the Banner Watch Company, with the brand first being registered to Schein & Engel of the Banner concern in 1927. In fact, it does appear that Schein & Englel were concerned with the importation of Avalon watches into the USA, and the US connection with Avalon may have continued through to about 1960. As a final note, don't confuse the Avalon under discussion here with the "Avalon" watch produced by the Melbourne Watch Co., a modern Australian watch firm. Sorry I can't be more definitive or detailed about Avalon watches - hopefully future research will bring more information to light.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

> I have done a bit of research online with regard to Avalon watches, and the results are just scattered pieces of information insufficient to draw up any sort of history. The brand was evidently extant from at least the mid-1920s, and we find Avalon branded watches continuing into the 1950s. The watches used A. Schild movements as well as those from ETA. At some stage in its history, Avalon was a brand owned by the Banner Watch Company, with the brand first being registered to Schein & Engel of the Banner concern in 1927. In fact, it does appear that Schein & Englel were concerned with the importation of Avalon watches into the USA, and the US connection with Avalon may have continued through to about 1960. As a final note, don't confuse the Avalon under discussion here with the "Avalon" watch produced by the Melbourne Watch Co., a modern Australian watch firm. Sorry I can't be more definitive or detailed about Avalon watches - hopefully future research will bring more information to light.


 Hi, I have a 'Banner' watch 'incoming' which I bought dated as 1935, although it is possibly earlier than that. I know Shein and Engle were importers rather than makers, although 'Banner' does appear on the movement, but I have been unable to find advertisements or the like. Grateful for any leads you may have - the watch I bought is a curious mixture - only a 7j movement but 14k white-gold capped decorated tank case. As a fan of Road Runner and Wile E. Coyote, I had to buy it when I saw the case was made by the Acme Watch Case Co. of America! It should be here tomorrow, when I will post pics.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

@Always"watching" I put some info here:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/145128-the-banner-watch-company-swiss-and-how-to-date-them/&do=embed

Jon


----------

